# Your perfect Damasko



## NeurosciGuy15

Was curious as to hear what everyone's perfect Damasko would be if you had the ability to design it.









This is more or less mine (excuse the poor Photoshop). The central minutes chrono is the best complication out there, IMO, so it starts there with the DC80. Next, I'm adding a running seconds indicator off of the DC66. Finally, I adding the hour totalizer (also from the 66). Bezel I'd probably go with a 12 hour one to track a timezone if needed. Something that was beyond my Photoshop abilities but I'd love to see is the hour indices replaced with Arabic numerals as well. So essentially a DC66 with the C51 movement and some tweaks haha.


IMO, that would hit every category for me and would a perfect daily watch.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Interesting question. 

A thinner (11-12mm, impossible I know) chrono like that one, or their others, would be fantastic. Or the DS series watch (now DK) with the dial from the DA3x series. Those would be my ideal Damaskos.


----------



## Doctrinaire

My custom damasko would be in a similar vein. Except based off the DC76.

-switch the hour indices with Arabic numerals
-remove the subdial frames
-add anti-magnetic cage
-and for a pop of color: chrono hands to red or orange

Or a manual wind DA37 would be nice


----------



## longtimelurker

Shorten the minute markers by 50% and I buy yours. Add tiny minute numbers at the hours and I throw my money at damasko.


----------



## pizza_dog

DC 80 Black with white dial (like DC57), 1-11 bezel, red chrono hands.


----------



## cordi7

DK30/32 with colored seconds hand and a matching stitching on the strap plus full case back and inner soft iron cage for enhanced magnetic resistance (I know that new movement is to a degree resistant but I want the extra protection).


----------



## blinks112

I think a DC86 where the 24 hour dial could be independently set for a second time zone would be great.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

A DC80 with better lume.


----------



## Gebbeth

A DC66....at this point any DC66. But in general, I think all the DC series watches need the silicon escapement. In addition, they need to up the WR to at least 200M. They need a black version of their bracelet. A display caseback with specially finished movement as an option would be great. Hardened titanium case (like Sinn's Ti Tegimented) would be great too.


----------



## Nokie

For me it would be a bit thinner hands, more lume, and a slight decrease in the overall case thickness.


----------



## bts01

A DA(dk) with a Traveller GMT function. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheRoad99

DS case with a mix brushed / polished finish and applied markers could be a great dress watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

I wish the timer's hour subdial was orange on the orange DC86 the way the green DC86 has the green hour subdial. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bts01

bts01 said:


> A DA(dk) with a Traveller GMT function.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Actually... who am I kidding, I'd settle for a DK37 (assuming this will replace the da37) with anti-mag, the new movement and an organe second hand for a reasonable price! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

Navy blue da38/db1, but thinner like the dk30


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

DSub50 with an orange minute hand lumed bezel and some text above 6 o'clock to breakup the emptiness.


----------



## jcombs1

DSub in a smaller case, even a 40mm would work for me.


----------



## MrDagon007

Stronger lume. A good looking gmt (not the one they did offer)


----------



## benny

If I could have one - bring back the DK15 with no date and a hand winding H-35. Would compliment my dk105. Maybe a new DK47 will be as close as I ever see to this...


----------



## earlofsodbury

Technically impossible I'm guessing - would end-up being >25mm thick! Not to mention unsellable... but _apart _from that, this ticks all my boxes - day/date is non-negotiable - be nice if the font matched Damasko's logo, too, I love the reliable all-night glow of Tritium tubes, I'd like the chrono functions to be lumed, and... well...I'm inordinately fond of orange...


----------



## Doctrinaire

earlofsodbury said:


> Technically impossible I'm guessing - would end-up being >25mm thick! Not to mention unsellable... but _apart _from that, this ticks all my boxes - day/date is non-negotiable - be nice if the font matched Damasko's logo, too, I love the reliable all-night glow of Tritium tubes, I'd like the chrono functions to be lumed, and... well...I'm inordinately fond of orange...
> View attachment 16223310


Omega has some version that is a triple day indicator. (not my pic to be clear) Day, date, month with 24 hr subdial, while being a chrono. Just incase you hadn't seen it before. Not a Damasko of course, and Omega being within Swatch group there's a slim if no chance Damasko could get ahold of that Omega caliber. But cool idea no less, probably would not sell well but would look great in an Ice Hardened case. 

Fortis had a 7750 base version of their famous 39mm Cosmonaut chrono from 2000s i think it was. Chrono with 4 subdials. very hard to find of course


----------



## earlofsodbury

Doctrinaire said:


> Omega has some version that is a triple day indicator. (not my pic to be clear) Day, date, month with 24 hr subdial, while being a chrono. Just incase you hadn't seen it before. Not a Damasko of course, and Omega being within Swatch group there's a slim if no chance Damasko could get ahold of that Omega caliber. But cool idea no less, probably would not sell well but would look great in an Ice Hardened case.
> 
> Fortis had a 7750 base version of their famous 39mm Cosmonaut chrono from 2000s i think it was. Chrono with 4 subdials. very hard to find of course



I've long fancied a Speedie Mk40 - but not willing to pay the comical prices they now command!

When I said "technically impossible" I misphrased things - my assumption was that Damasko would have to build upon the base 7750 - much as they've already done to produce the 'simpler' centre-hands chrono modules. The notion of adding more complexity, and thus more thickness to the movement would make it impossible to _sell_, if anything!

Technically it could be done, but the sensible approach would be to reinvent the wheel with an all-new in-house chronograph movement designed to easily accommodate any additional modules that may be required: something that's certainly within Damasko's technical competence, though probably unfeasibly expensive.


----------



## GrouchoM

Wasn't the Omega mk40 using the Lemania 5100?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bermygordo

Put their A35 movement in the new dk32, with a nice shade of blue, green, or white dial. 👌


----------



## CM HUNTER

A 12, 3, 6, 9 dial.

A shade of blue that doesn't look like something you'd paint an 11 year boys room in.


----------



## sliderule3_14

CM HUNTER said:


> A 12, 3, 6, 9 dial.
> 
> A shade of blue that doesn't look like something you'd paint an 11 year boys room in.


not to yum your yuck, but the DSub2’s blue dial is what keeps me from selling it. it would be nice if that blue were on a DA38.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

sliderule3_14 said:


> not to yum your yuck, but the DSub2’s blue dial is what keeps me from selling it. it would be nice if that blue were on a DA38.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love my Dsub2 dial as well. The blue and orange look great to my eyes.


----------



## Batboy

MrDagon007 said:


> Stronger lume.


+1 for stronger luminosity.


----------



## CM HUNTER

sliderule3_14 said:


> not to yum your yuck, but the DSub2’s blue dial is what keeps me from selling it. it would be nice if that blue were on a DA38.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn't talking about the DSub, but good assumption. Unless it's the same shade as the DK30.

And it's no yum at all. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## whineboy

Bermygordo said:


> Put their A35 movement in the new dk32, with a nice shade of blue, green, or white dial.


Don’t think it can be done - A35 is ~ 10 mm larger in diameter than the A26 (35 mm vs 25.6 mm). DK32 is 39 mm. 


Having a great time….


----------



## Caltex88

cordi7 said:


> DK30/32 with colored seconds hand and a matching stitching on the strap plus full case back and inner soft iron cage for enhanced magnetic resistance (I know that new movement is to a degree resistant but I want the extra protection).


they will do custom second hands on request. You just have to wait like 12 weeks for it to come in. I have another one on order right now with a red second hand, with a red Hirsch Robby strap for matching accent.


----------



## cordi7

Caltex88 said:


> they will do custom second hands on request. You just have to wait like 12 weeks for it to come in. I have another one on order right now with a red second hand, with a red Hirsch Robby strap for matching accent.


That’s good news - I never saw this info on their webpage, thanks for the hint, seems you just need to write to them. Payment is collected at the moment of purchase and then you wait or… ?


----------



## Caltex88

cordi7 said:


> That’s good news - I never saw this info on their webpage, thanks for the hint, seems you just need to write to them. Payment is collected at the moment of purchase and then you wait or… ?


i bought through Long Island Watches. Half due upfront, half at shipping.


----------



## PSo71

My perfect Damasko would be a DC66 or DC67 in a smaller size case (40MM), with 20ATM water resistance and better lume (for the DC66).


----------



## Gebbeth

While I get that pilot's watches aren't really in it for the water resistance (plus leather strap as default strap), 200M water resistance would be nice to match up with most of Sinn's lineup. Not sure if this entails massive changes to the case and crown.


----------



## GrouchoM

Gebbeth said:


> While I get that pilot's watches aren't really in it for the water resistance (plus leather strap as default strap), 200M water resistance would be nice to match up with most of Sinn's lineup. Not sure if this entails massive changes to the case and crown.


Why? Have you ever gone deeper than 100m? Do you intend to? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gebbeth

GrouchoM said:


> Why? Have you ever gone deeper than 100m? Do you intend to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Living up to your avatar I guess. Do you fly your own plane? How many here do? I'm sure more people here swim than fly a plane.

We are waaaaaaaaaaaaay past "practicality" here as watch collectors, wouldn't you say?

Get a quartz digital and be happy.


----------



## PSo71

Gebbeth said:


> While I get that pilot's watches aren't really in it for the water resistance (plus leather strap as default strap), 200M water resistance would be nice to match up with most of Sinn's lineup. Not sure if this entails massive changes to the case and crown.


This is one of the main issue I have with the Damasko line. 100M is considered the bare minimum for activities like swimming. 200M would lend considerable peace of mind to someone like myself who does find himself in the water quite often. No, I'm not going deep sea diving, but 200M WR would be nice when I'm body surfing or jumping into the deep end of a pool...


----------



## StufflerMike

Gebbeth said:


> While I get that pilot's watches aren't really in it for the water resistance (plus leather strap as default strap), 200M water resistance would be nice to match up with most of Sinn's lineup. Not sure if this entails massive changes to the case and crown.


Is it really the case that Damasco has to match up with Sinn’s line-up in some way? To date, Sinn has not reached the level of vertical integration Damasko has achieved, Sinn has not developed a movement in-house but sourced those from specialist manufacturers. Since Sinn and Damasko broke away from the joint company they went their own way, and that's a good thing. For me 100m are sufficient and if you want more you can buy a DK30 or DSub.

With a view to 200m wr, I am currently considering purchasing the F-1253 Prussian blue - K. which is equiped with Damasko’s A26, looks great and ticks a lot of boxes.


----------



## GrouchoM

Given the high quality of Damasko gaskets, I can't imagine anyone needing a higher rating than 100m for any non-diving application. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook

PSo71 said:


> This is one of the main issue I have with the Damasko line. 100M is considered the bare minimum for activities like swimming. 200M would lend considerable peace of mind to someone like myself who does find himself in the water quite often. No, I'm not going deep sea diving, but 200M WR would be nice when I'm body surfing or jumping into the deep end of a pool...


There is zero need for 200m WR for non diving applications.


----------



## PSo71

The Rook said:


> There is zero need for 200m WR for non diving applications.


I guess my point is, with Damasko being such a "tech" focused company that over-engineers their products, why can't they produce 200M WR pilot watches? I have a Sinn 756, which is a pilot chronograph, and that watch has 200M WR in a pilot watch, even with the added complexity of chrono pushers. I do understand that so much of this is up to the manufacturers whims. I doubt a 200M Seiko is any more water resistant than a 100M Damasko, but it just seems like it wouldn't be too difficult for Damasko to put that 200M designation on some of their watches, just for some extra peace of mind anyways...


----------



## CM HUNTER

I don't think it's a matter of why can't they. I'm sure their thinking is why do we need to for such a model.


----------



## benny

I'm pretty comfortable with 100m water resistance for my use.
1. Damasko have previously stated that their pushers and crown can be manipulated under water with no adverse affects. 
2. I like to swim in the ocean, but do not think I'll ever make it to 300' below the surface.
3. My retired uncle spent 38 years underwater as a commercial diver. He always wore a plastic timex of some sort.


----------



## petgti

benny said:


> I'm pretty comfortable with 100m water resistance for my use.
> 1. Damasko have previously stated that their pushers and crown can be manipulated under water with no adverse affects.
> 2. I like to swim in the ocean, but do not think I'll ever make it to 300' below the surface.
> 3. My retired uncle spent 38 years underwater as a commercial diver. He always wore a plastic timex of some sort.


I can even confirm that it is completely safe to use the pushers under water. have been doing it consistently with both dc67 Si and dc86 and never had an issue


----------



## PSo71

Indeed, it does look like all Damasko watches are OK for diving, swimming etc. I think much like German car manufacturers, they are very conservative with their ratings...

Damasko Water Resistance

One aspect of their watches that are indeed insufficient is the lume (on their black dial watches anyways).


----------



## blinks112

Not to beat this topic to death, but here's a post I remember reading a while back where a forum member asked Damasko directly about water resistance.



Xixor said:


> So I contacted both Greg at Watchmann and also Damasko directly to inquire about the water resistance and got some interesting replies that others might find helpful:
> 
> Watchmann - "If you actually do dive nothing less than a dive rated 200m WR watch should be used. Swimming and other surface activities in the water are fine with a DA36, I have done it many times (provided the crown is screwed in) The case on the Damasko could easily be used for a dive watch, however the crystal design would have to be upgraded (I do not know the thickness) which is likely what keeps it from being rated at 200m."
> 
> Isabella Damasko - "We do not have a DIN 8306 divers certification, but we guarantee that the watch has 10 bar and that you can swim and dive with it.
> 10 bar means 100m deep. I also have a DAMASKO and I dive with it 28 m – 30 m deep. Before diving I change my strap and use the silicon strap."
> 
> Nadja Damasko - "Yes you can use your watch for swimming, diving and have a shower. We have no divers certification – I am sorry."
> 
> I was very pleased to get such quick replies from Watchmann, and two separate replies from my inquiry to Damasko. I know this might continue the debate about whether or not it can or should be used for recreational scuba diving, but Isabella and Nadja basically told me what I needed to hear - that while it is not a dedicated dive-certified watch, it should be fine for swimming, snorkeling, and the occasional dive to < 30m if for some reason I forget to remove it before going on the dive.


----------



## pizza_dog

cordi7 said:


> That’s good news - I never saw this info on their webpage, thanks for the hint, seems you just need to write to them. Payment is collected at the moment of purchase and then you wait or… ?


I ordered a custom from Watchmann in the US. He was super helpful and the whole process was very smooth if you don't mind the wait.

If you search this forum for threads with "custom" in the title you can find lots of examples of what's possible.


----------



## Mistertaz

My perfect Damasko would be the DC76, but made with the traditional Damasko ice-hardened steel and soft iron cage.

I love the aesthetics and new chrono function, but the softer steel and less magnetic resistance is a backwards move in my opinion.


----------



## Batboy

Like @Mistertaz, I also prefer the ice-hardened steel.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

I would like something like a blue dk30, but with a bidirectional bezel, with the case scaled up to keep the dial the same size. Basically like if the dk30 was a Sinn 856 and the new model would be like an 857. 
Add in BGW9 lume, a magnetic cage, and then a day date function. I’m normally a no date guy, but I like the ability to show German day names on a German watch. 
Or put more simply, a DA44 but with the DK30 dial and movement (modified for day date). 
Honestly, I would settle for a DA44 with DSUB2 dial. Or just a slightly smaller (42mm bezel) DSUB2.


----------



## Springdale_1

My perfect Damasko would be a smaller version of the DK105. It’s a phenomenal looking dressy tool watch, IMHO, but I’d love to see it with the same manual wind caliber, but at 38mm


----------



## StufflerMike

Springdale_1 said:


> My perfect Damasko would be a smaller version of the DK105. It’s a phenomenal looking dressy tool watch, IMHO, but I’d love to see it with the same manual wind caliber, but at 38mm


Difficult with a 35mm movement.


----------



## Springdale_1

StufflerMike said:


> Difficult with a 35mm movement.


Ah, I didn't realize the movement was that large. Thank you, Mike. 
Well then, a 38mm DK105 is my perfect "mythical" Damasko!


----------



## whineboy

Springdale_1 said:


> Ah, I didn't realize the movement was that large. Thank you, Mike.
> Well then, a 38mm DK105 is my perfect "mythical" Damasko!


Well, size matters (too much Thanksgiving wine, I fear):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orpheo

Dc86 but with: 

Textured dial.
24hr counter stays, but add a 12hr 2nd timezone. 
Day/date 
Silicon balance spring, balance wheel
Ceramic bearings on the rotor
Balance bridge
Longer power reserve
Drilled lugs
Optional: some polished surfaces





That's it.


----------



## GrouchoM

orpheo said:


> Dc86 but with:
> 
> Textured dial.
> 24hr counter stays, but add a 12hr 2nd timezone.
> Day/date
> Silicon balance spring, balance wheel
> Ceramic bearings on the rotor
> Balance bridge
> Longer power reserve
> Drilled lugs
> Optional: some polished surfaces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it.


Add readily available

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## orpheo

GrouchoM said:


> Add readily available
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yes (wow it took me 3 reads to see you wrote "add" instead of "all"). I wish Damasko would ditch tye 7750 baseplate because u heard that's the only thing they use. They did everything else in house. 

Or so I came to understand. 


(I'm weighing my words carefully otherwise StufflerMike is gonna rip me a new one if I dare to make a mistake about a German watch manufacturer...)


----------



## GrouchoM

One more request.... I'd like the bezel to click 120 times per revolution, not 60. I'm not sure if their design would allow it, though.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Batboy

I love Damasko’s bezel action – it’s arguably the best of any brand and certainly the best I’ve ever tried. So, I wouldn’t mess with it.


----------



## Paul in SC

The perfect Damasko? Easy…the one on my wrist, which ever model that may be


----------



## Matt2006

A DSub1 with a nice bracelet and a bezel action that doesn't hurt my fingers to turn.


----------



## Spring-Diver

I wish Damasko would offer hardened Grade 5 titanium as an option.

DC86 with drilled lugs

DSub50 with fully indexed minute markers on the bezel insert and no date.

🍻
Shannon


----------



## Batboy

Spring-Diver said:


> I wish Damasko would offer hardened Grade 5 titanium as an option.


 I agree. I’d love to see Damasko work their case-hardening magic on titanium.

Do you think Damasko will ever make a titanium watch?


----------



## Rolexplorer

Batboy said:


> I love Damasko’s bezel action – it’s arguably the best of any brand and certainly the best I’ve ever tried. So, I wouldn’t mess with it.


Yeah, this !!!!!


----------



## GrouchoM

Rolexplorer said:


> Yeah, this !!!!!


I love the action, but it would be nice (to me) if it had 120 detents per rotation. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex SBD

Diver. Ice hardened on bracelet. DB style aged lume. Blue seconds. Curved crystal. A real clasp.


----------



## Alex SBD

Oh, and with A35 mvmt


----------



## Gebbeth

orpheo said:


> Dc86 but with:
> 
> Textured dial.
> 24hr counter stays, but add a 12hr 2nd timezone.
> Day/date
> Silicon balance spring, balance wheel
> Ceramic bearings on the rotor
> Balance bridge
> Longer power reserve
> Drilled lugs
> Optional: some polished surfaces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it.


I thought you could get the DC86 with a 12 hour gmt bezel to track a second time zone. You will lose the timing bezel though.

I find a 12 hour bezel much more useful when talking about a chronograph that already has a timing function.


----------



## GrouchoM

Gebbeth said:


> I thought you could get the DC86 with a 12 hour gmt bezel to track a second time zone. You will lose the timing bezel though.


You can..









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Was curious as to hear what everyone's perfect Damasko would be if you had the ability to design it.
> View attachment 16214277
> 
> 
> This is more or less mine (excuse the poor Photoshop). The central minutes chrono is the best complication out there, IMO, so it starts there with the DC80. Next, I'm adding a running seconds indicator off of the DC66. Finally, I adding the hour totalizer (also from the 66). Bezel I'd probably go with a 12 hour one to track a timezone if needed. Something that was beyond my Photoshop abilities but I'd love to see is the hour indices replaced with Arabic numerals as well. So essentially a DC66 with the C51 movement and some tweaks haha.
> 
> 
> IMO, that would hit every category for me and would a perfect daily watch.


I too would like a DC80 with a 12 hour totalizer, but I want it on an LHV model. The problem is that that would place the totalizer at 12 o'clock which would look odd. In the perfect world, I'd want it at 6, which is what makes this particular perfect Damasko mythical. I could live without the day and date and running seconds hands too, but wouldn't say not to them.


----------



## Gebbeth

I dunno. I really don’t like watches without a running seconds. Accurate timekeeping via a reference time requires a hackable running seconds, and I feel a tool watch, especially an aviation based tool watch, really needs one.


----------



## KyBoiler

Would love a DS30 (DK32) body and handset with Sinn 556 A dial design.


----------



## CM HUNTER

KyBoiler said:


> Would love a DS30 (DK32) body and handset with Sinn 556 A dial design.


Yes, this!


----------



## Springdale_1

KyBoiler said:


> Would love a DS30 (DK32) body and handset with Sinn 556 A dial design.


I think I prefer the crosshairs and indices of the DS30, but I do really like the numerals on Sinn's 556A dial. That was the one I was cross-shopping when I got my DS30 and came really close to getting it. The case of the DS30 won it for me. 
I'm always happy to see another Boilermaker in the wild - Boiler up


----------



## Paul in SC

My DS 30 with a Strapsco curved end. Fits nice don’t you think?


----------



## StrapsCo

Paul in SC said:


> View attachment 16347379
> 
> My DS 30 with a Strapsco curved end. Fits nice don’t you think?


Perfect fit. Looks OEM!


----------



## Batboy

That curved-end rubber looks great (which model is it?), but are @StrapsCo straps available in the UK?


----------



## Paul in SC

It is the rubber perforated rally strap. $20 bucks. I’m using their spring bars too. There is no ‘quick release’ feature though. You install them the old fashion way.


----------



## The Rook

Paul in SC said:


> View attachment 16347379
> 
> My DS 30 with a Strapsco curved end. Fits nice don’t you think?


If their 22mm version fit the case of my DC86 like this, I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## GrouchoM

A HAQ (High accuracy quartz) driven Damest DC86 (central minutes chrono). No one makes anything even close. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemon328i

GrouchoM said:


> A HAQ (High accuracy quartz) driven Damest DC86 (central minutes chrono). No one makes anything even close.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Hmm, the A-13a from Paolo Fanton is a HAQ central minute watch, but it is more like a DC80. 

Similar movement in Certina's DS-2 chrono, but sadly not central minutes. It should be moddable like the A-13a though.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemon328i

My ideal Damasko is the DC86 without the running seconds and 24 hr subdials. 

So basically a DC82 with only a 12 hour totalizer subdial.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springdale_1

Lemon328i said:


> Hmm, the A-13a from Paolo Fanton is a HAQ central minute watch, but it is more like a DC80.
> 
> Similar movement in Certina's DS-2 chrono, but sadly not central minutes. It should be moddable like the A-13a though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I had never heard of the A-13a until your post. Thanks for sharing! Interesting to see a quartz central minutes chrono


----------



## Cahanc

I bought an A13-A from a WUS member and had it for a few months before selling it again. It was very high quality watch, easily readable at a glance but I just could not get used to no moving second hand and would always second guess the time. I sold it to a WUS member who I believe loves it, so all is good in the end. Great watch just not for me.


----------



## The Rook

I was seriously considering the A13-A before getting my DC-86.


----------



## GrouchoM

@Lemon328i - Thanks! I didn't know there was a calibre that was HAQ with central minutes before. Apparently, Christopher Ward used them.


----------



## Lemon328i

Yep, the A-13a was my gateway drug to a Damasko DC82. I gave it to a retired pilot friend. 

Using that A-13a for a few months convinced me to plunk down the money for a DC82. 

I'm now just waiting for Damasko to offer Si movements in the DC8x. It would be awesome if they simplified that dial a bit. Maybe the DC84 will be that?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

Springdale_1 said:


> My perfect Damasko would be a smaller version of the DK105. It’s a phenomenal looking dressy tool watch, IMHO, but I’d love to see it with the same manual wind caliber, but at 38mm


I love the DK105 exactly as-is. I just want them to sell it to me for much less.


----------



## Sugman

I have a DA46…love it. I’d like it to have a 200m water resistance and a spot of lume on the seconds hand somewhere so I could claim it as a dive watch. That said, it’s 100m rating doesn’t stop me from taking it swimming. The bezel action is a little stiff, but very tactile and spot-on in its alignment.


----------



## orpheo

Lemon328i said:


> Yep, the A-13a was my gateway drug to a Damasko DC82. I gave it to a retired pilot friend.
> 
> Using that A-13a for a few months convinced me to plunk down the money for a DC82.
> 
> I'm now just waiting for Damasko to offer Si movements in the DC8x. It would be awesome if they simplified that dial a bit. Maybe the DC84 will be that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk












So far, this is the only DC8x with a silicon system inside. Wish they'd offer silicon back again, as well as ice-hardened cases.


----------



## GrouchoM

orpheo said:


> View attachment 16500879
> 
> 
> So far, this is the only DC8x with a silicon system inside. Wish they'd offer silicon back again, as well as ice-hardened cases.


I was offered it recently, but decided to pass. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Caltex88

DK32. Submarine steel. Red second hand. Female end-links. Not huge changes but boy would that be perfect.


----------



## Happy Acres

Caltex88 said:


> DK32. Submarine steel. Red second hand. Female end-links. Not huge changes but boy would that be perfect.


What is that and why does it matter?


----------



## Caltex88

Happy Acres said:


> What is that and why does it matter?


For the steel type, submarine steel vs ice hardened is more of a preference. Ice hardened is more scratch resistant, but submarine is more impact resistant.

Female vs male end links, see the photos below. Female end links allow the watch to wear smaller and fit snugger. It will hug the wrist better and have less of a gap between the bracelet and your wrists.


----------



## Happy Acres

Caltex88 said:


> For the steel type, submarine steel vs ice hardened is more of a preference. Ice hardened is more scratch resistant, but submarine is more impact resistant.
> 
> Female vs male end links, see the photos below. Female end links allow the watch to wear smaller and fit snugger. It will hug the wrist better and have less of a gap between the bracelet and your wrists.
> 
> View attachment 16509448
> 
> 
> View attachment 16509457


Meh...I suppose a person with a very small wrist might feel a benefit.


----------

